# Detailingworld™ Review - Clearly Menthol



## muzzer

Before i get started i'd like to say a massive thanks to Dom and all at Dodo Juice for the opportunity to test Clearly Menthol

A little bit about Dodo Juice:

"Back in 2007, you either chose mass-market products that offered you average quality ingredients in large bottles at low prices. Or you had your pants pulled down by a 'boutique wax' company selling you something over-priced and over-marketed in a fancy container. 
And then we came along.

Our aim was simple. To bring a specialist range of high quality car care products to the market, at reasonable prices. No daft packaging. No dodgy claims. And no made-up ingredients or hollow buzz words. In fact, we called ourselves 'Dodo Juice' to make fun of those brands."

The Product: 









This is the 100ml size of Clearly Menthol and has the same new design that features through out their range but the label is well laid out and has clear instructions on how to use the product but also safety instructions which are very precise and a good idea in my humble opinion

The product itself is a green almost watered down Fair Liquid colour and has a strong smell of Windowlene liquid cleaner, not the old chalky stuff. It isn't unpleasant at all. Dodo Juice do say that unlike most glass cleaners which are usually made around a detergent or vinegar, Clearly Menthol is alcohol based like most _industrial_ cleaners

Directions on use:
So this is taken directly from the bottle, spray onto a cloth or directly onto dry glass/plastic surface, then buff with a waffle weave microfibre cloth until you get a streak free finish.

The Use:
Now a confession, i don't have a waffle - weave towel, nor even a dedicated glass towel so i used a good old Kirkland Microfibre and decided to clean the one side of the glass on the tortoise Viv.








As you can see, pretty smeary with finger print residue and after removing one side, i took this so you can see the extent of the grime









Pretty nasty i think we can agree. 
Anyway, i sprayed a few times on one side and buffed it off with the microfibre, then turned it over and did the same to the other side










Given i don't have the right towel, i'd say that has come up an absolute treat!

Price:
Clearly Menthol is available from Dodo Juice's own website at the following prices
100ml £5.00
500ml £9.00
or you could buy a 5 litre refill size and this is priced at
£60.00

If it were my own money, i'd most likely buy the 500ml size but the option of a pocket sized spray is handy and being able to buy in bulk is brilliant if you might be doing more than one car or have your own business valeting/detailing

Would I use this again?
Absolutely

Muzzer's verdict?:
I was looking forward to trying this as i had run out of a dedicated window cleaner and was using elbow grease and whatever i could lay my hands on and i have to say, i am well impressed with Clearly Menthol. Despite not having the correct towels Dodo Juice recommend, it still produced a clear streak free finish and i can only imagine at what i could have acheived with the right equipment and a bit more time on my hands but this is definitely a keeper and when this size runs out, i will be buying the 500ml size and i can't say anything better than i would spend my own money on something.

Thanks for reading and any questions you have, please feel free to ask

Cheers
Muzzer

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

